# The "W" in Christmas - a Christmas story



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

The 'W' in Christmas (a Christmas story)

Each December, I vowed to make Christmas a calm and peaceful
experience.

I had cut back on nonessential obligations - extensive writing, endless
baking, decorating, and even overspending.

Yet still, I found myself exhausted, unable to appreciate the
precious family moments, and of course, the true meaning of
Christmas.

My son, Nicholas, was in kindergarten that year.

It was an exciting season for a six year old.

For weeks, he'd been memorizing songs for his school's Winter
Pageant. I didn't have the heart to tell him I'd be working
the night of the production.

Unwilling to miss his shining moment,I spoke with his teacher.

She assured me there would be a dress rehearsal the morning
of the presentation. All parents unable to attend that evening
were welcome to come.

Fortunately, Nicholas seemed happy with the compromise.

So, the morning of the dress rehearsal, I filed in ten
minutes early, found a spot on the cafeteria floor and sat down.

Around the room, I saw several other parents quietly scampering to their
seats.

As I waited, the students were led into the room. Each class,
accompanied by their teacher, sat cross-legged on the floor.
Then, each group, one by one, rose to perform their song.

Because the public school system had long stopped referring
to the holiday as 'Christmas,' I didn't expect anything other than
fun, commercial entertainment songs of reindeer, Santa Claus,
snowflakes and good cheer.

So, when my son's class rose to sing, 'Christmas Love,' I was
slightly taken aback by its bold title. Nicholas was aglow,
as were all of his classmates, adorned in fuzzy mittens,
red sweaters, and bright snow caps upon their heads. Those in
the front row- center stage - held up large letters, one by one,
to spell out the title of the song.

As the class would sing 'C is for Christmas,' a child would
hold up the letter C. Then, 'H is for Happy,' and on and on, until
each child holding up his portion had presented the complete
message, 'Christmas Love.'

The performance was going smoothly, until suddenly, we
noticed her; a small, quiet, girl in the front row holding the letter
'M' upside down - totally unaware her letter 'M' appeared as a 'W'.

The audience of 1st through 6th graders snickered at this
little one's mistake. But she had no idea they were laughing at her,
so she stood tall, proudly holding her 'W'.

Although many teachers tried to shush the children, the
laughter continued until the last letter was raised, and we all saw it
together.

A hush came over the audience and eyes began to widen.
In that instant, we understood the reason we were there,
why we celebrated the holiday in the first place, why even in
the chaos, there was a purpose for our festivities.

For when the last letter was held high, the message read loud
and clear: 'C H R I S T W A S L O V E'

And, I believe, He still is.

Amazed in His presence... humbled by His love.

May your blessings and opportunities continue in the coming
year!

MERRY CHRISTMAS !


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Amen...I like that!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

So do I. Man it amazes me how he works. People would be surprised at all of the little signs if we would just slow down and pay attention.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

The best Christmas story I`ve heard so far.
Must spread........ Will someone hit Bassguitarman up for me ?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

grandpa cracker said:


> The best Christmas story I`ve heard so far.
> Must spread........ Will someone hit Bassguitarman up for me ?


I can't hit him either......Must spread also..


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I hit him for everyone..


----------

